# best media player for palm pilot



## zire (Feb 3, 2005)

hey! what's the best media player (video and mp3) for palm pilots? i have a zire 72. i already have the real one player which came with my zire when i bought it. i want another player which can play mp3s as well as videos/movie clips of different formats. thanks for the help.


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

I use TCPMP for my Zire72, it supports pretty much everything media wise, especially nice for divx which is what I was after.

http://tcpmp.corecodec.org/


----------



## psionandy (May 26, 2006)

Another vote for TCPMP... A piece of freeware so good that it would be the first piece of software to buy, if you could buy it


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

psionandy said:


> Another vote for TCPMP... A piece of freeware so good that it would be the first piece of software to buy, if you could buy it


one of the few apps I'd consider buying if I had to


----------



## mech (Jun 29, 2006)

check out this player i found [leplayer] for watching videos


----------



## bigbaderek (Jul 7, 2006)

definitly the best no frills no bugs "core" player


----------



## maceyr (Jul 8, 2006)

That leplayer doesn't even run on Palm!!!

TCPMP is probably the BEST one out there and it's FREE.


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

TCPMP is the best for any platform, Palm, Windows Mobile, etc


----------

